# Shower tray problem



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

There may be a thread on this problem already but as my search box doesn't work I'm starting here ...

The hole around my shower waste has broken away - again. Last time (3 years ago) I replaced the shower tray at vast expense and a lot of huffing and puffing. I don't want to do that again so wonder if anyone else has a solution?

It's in a Hymer - plastic shower tray. But the 'chrome' drain/waste fitting is not very broad where it clamps down onto the tray and it is also has sharp edges. A combination of occasional foot pressure (which we try religiously to avoid) and road vibration appears to lead the drain fitting to cut its way through the tray, leaving a neat hole and a nasty leak into the understore.

I'm thinking of carefully gluing the broken edges back into place with Araldite and then clamping the fitting back into place with plenty of some non-hardening waterproof adhesive/sealer.

But first I'm going down to JR stores to see if they have an oversize waste that could be adapted.

Any other ideas, or a link to any previous thread, would be appreciated.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
Was having a spring clean and found an old cam shaped level aid,while cleaning it up,noticed on the bottom,the fact that you could,"Fill it with expanding foam" to make it stronger,just a thought,could you not mend/re-fix it,drill a small hole in the base,and squirt some of this in?.

It may be a daft idea,but often chucking ideas in a pot,will come up with a solution.
Ted.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Could you fit domestic size waste, that would overcome the enlarged hole and be more durable than the camping/caravan type fittings most motorhomes are afflicted with. I would also then want to re-inforce around the weak area with either timber supports or (last resort) expanding foam.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Jented and Spartacus

I found a larger diameter waste (1.5") in JR Leisure which has the same size outlet (3/4) (£6.99). Only hitch is that it has a flat flange rather than the bevelled flange of the original - that fitted cosily onto the bevelled outlet of the plastic tray... 

Have evened up the edges of the hole and that has taken most of the bevel off but there is still something of a ridge that the flat flange won't sit on very happily even after recycling the lower rubber seal from the old waste on to the upper side of the new one. (There'll then be rubber seals on both top and bottom surfaces.)

I'm going to sleep on it now but am thinking in terms of spreading a fair bit of non-setting plumber's mate around the under edge of the fitting to fill the gap where the ridge meets the flat flange. There's only a millimetre or two in it so it won't be too splodgy and the rubber seal will, I think, still connect hard up to the plastic edge of the hole.

More later!

Harry


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Hi Seeker

I'm afraid this is an extremely common fault in B and C class Hymers and a lot of them use the same shower tray, which are paper thin in parts especially around the front right plug hole and door runner channel. The waste trap underneath is not properly supported which promotes the cracking around the plug hole and eventually it falls through. I think the problem gets exacerbated by sunlight in the bathroom and bleach. I now keep the MH in total darkness when laid up.

If you catch it early enough the crack can be repaired from underneath using an excellent but messy plastic repair kit from Wayside Adhesives (also via ebay).

I did do a temp repair using a larger kitchen sink plughole: see this photo:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/photo_123.jpg

but it didn't last 12 months before it went again but may be better packing/support on the underside would help plus some of the stuff mentioned above.

I repalaced the shower tray (at great expense) on my old C524 and it was a nightmare job. I then pulled out of buying an 05 B644G because it had the same problem but ended up buying an 05 C644G in Germany with the same problem but the price was so good and the dealer ordered me a tray, which incidentally cost him £100 as opposed to £240 from hymer uk. The new tray (which I haven't fitted yet) was delayed in delivery because Hymer were redesigning the part due to problems lol! The new one is slightly thicker. I know how to tackle the job now so it will be easy but am waiting for the warmer weather.

My posts on the topic are here. Give me a shout if you need any help. Good luck....I think they need to acknowledge this common fault and replace them foc.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63891-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69095-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84659-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101100-.html


----------

